# Slingshot Hunting Strategies



## Clever Moniker

How I Stalk A Rabbit:

This is based on my experience and may not work for everyone. It's just my thoughts on the subject and what has worked for me. If other people have any of their own tips, please feel free to add. Even though I love a good laugh, try not to post sarcastic remarks because people new to slingshot hunting need help... and we want to get more people into the sport. It also encourages people to take an ethical shot versus trying a longer distance then they can handle.

When it comes to wind, walk into it... If it's behind you, the rabbit is gonna smell you, and take off. This is the first thing I think of because it will determine the angle at which I want to hunt the rabbit.

Don't just try and walk up to the animal. When walking up to a rabbit... take 2 steps at a time, stop... wait wait... repeat. It will be suspicious otherwise. A good idea would be to wait till he starts to eat before taking the next 2 steps, cause he will be eyeballing you big time. This will take forever but get you relatively close, but this is most difficult in an open field... which brings me to my next point...

Try to always put an object between you and the rabbit. A tree, a bush, anything. Then walk as prescribed above. Have your ammo in your slingshot and aiming in the general direction before you poke out from the object.

Always have trees / bush behind you at all times. Think about it from the animals perspective, the rabbit is super low to the ground looking up... and here comes a massive walking silhouette that's in contrast to the skyline, it's gonna run. If you make sure there is trees / bush behind you, it wont be as obvious.

I find the best time is in the morning, sure you will see lots of rabbits late in the evening too, BUT, you need to get close, real close. The morning dew helps to soften your feet as you walk. As fall approaches crunching leaves are gonna scare the crap outta them...

These are just some of my tips that have helped me,

Clever Moniker


----------



## rockslinger

Good tips!


----------



## hickymick

Clever Moniker said:


> How I Stalk A Rabbit:
> 
> This is based on my experience and may not work for everyone. It's just my thoughts on the subject and what has worked for me. If other people have any of their own tips, please feel free to add. Even though I love a good laugh, try not to post sarcastic remarks because people new to slingshot hunting need help... and we want to get more people into the sport. It also encourages people to take an ethical shot versus trying a longer distance then they can handle.
> 
> When it comes to wind, walk into it... If it's behind you, the rabbit is gonna smell you, and take off. This is the first thing I think of because it will determine the angle at which I want to hunt the rabbit.
> 
> Don't just try and walk up to the animal. When walking up to a rabbit... take 2 steps at a time, stop... wait wait... repeat. It will be suspicious otherwise. A good idea would be to wait till he starts to eat before taking the next 2 steps, cause he will be eyeballing you big time. This will take forever but get you relatively close, but this is most difficult in an open field... which brings me to my next point...
> 
> Try to always put an object between you and the rabbit. A tree, a bush, anything. Then walk as prescribed above. Have your ammo in your slingshot and aiming in the general direction before you poke out from the object.
> 
> Always have trees / bush behind you at all times. Think about it from the animals perspective, the rabbit is super low to the ground looking up... and here comes a massive walking silhouette that's in contrast to the skyline, it's gonna run. If you make sure there is trees / bush behind you, it wont be as obvious.
> 
> I find the best time is in the morning, sure you will see lots of rabbits late in the evening too, BUT, you need to get close, real close. The morning dew helps to soften your feet as you walk. As fall approaches crunching leaves are gonna scare the crap outta them...
> 
> These are just some of my tips that have helped me,
> 
> Clever Moniker


You could also stay still and wait at a well used warren .. I think there eyes are their weakness


----------



## Imperial

rabbits are dumb. they are easier to catch at night. just toss a flashlight on the ground or turn on your headlights, they will walk up to it and be mesmerized for a long time. you can just pick them off. you can even just stand by the light and when they walk up, just grab them by the ears. or maybe its just desert rabbits that are dumb.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

GREAt tips.

Unfortunately I've never hunted rabbits with a SS, but with both a .22LR and a bow hunting rig; both, from 30 to 40 meters.

And I tell you with with a bow hunting rig, you have to be a very good shot; given a rabbit at that range is a very small target to hit head or neck only, otherwise you spoil too much meat.
Also with a bow on rabbit I never use broadheads, only field tips (or target tips), unscrewed with a wingnut behind, then re screwed on.
So like SS, it is blunt force trauma only.
But as Imperial mentioned Spot Lighting nearly always works great just on, and after dusk.

Although I somewhat proud to say in my entire life there have only ever been 2 rabbits I have not successfully head or neck shot since I was 7 years old. Although my father was not the nicest man on man on the planet, far from it in many ways; he did teach me to hunt since I was just over 5 years of age. Given during the depression years, rabbits were what kept many in Australia from starving to death.

Cheers Allan


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Great Tips! This got me thinking of a thread that would make a good sticky.

Maybe a thread that a few members post their experience of hunting small game WITH a SLINGSHOT, And then only allow members to post on the thread after being approved by a extremely experienced slingshot hunter ( Charles, Tex-Shooter, A-W, And the list goes on... ) To post on that thread.

Any one think that^ is a good idea?

And again, Great tips.

SMS


----------



## RUBEN_CO

Thanks for the info

Great post.


----------



## Clever Moniker

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Great Tips! This got me thinking of a thread that would make a good sticky.
> 
> Maybe a thread that a few members post their experience of hunting small game WITH a SLINGSHOT, And then only allow members to post on the thread after being approved by a extremely experienced slingshot hunter ( Charles, Tex-Shooter, A-W, And the list goes on... ) To post on that thread.
> 
> Any one think that^ is a good idea?
> 
> And again, Great tips.
> 
> SMS


I was thinking along the same vein SMS!!  I guess we have to convince the mods?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Awesome! How should we start to convince the mod's to let us do it?

SMS


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

I suggest simply a suggestion to any of the mods. stating the member names of those so far in agreement, including mine.

I doubt any of those in agreement so far would object, however in fairness give them 24 hours or so to object if they choose, then go ahead, okay.

Cheers Allan


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Thank you for your support Allan!

Ill do that. Maybe you could help us write about stalking animals as well? Because you seem like an extremely experienced hunter.

Clever moniker, If we do get allowed to make this sticky, I think you should write about rabbits.

When it comes to slingshot hunting, I know most techniques hunting Dove, Squirrel, And raccoons.

But ill just write about Dove hunting i suppose. If we make this thread anyway.

SMS


----------



## Charles

I pinned this one for you guys.

As for the other suggestion, we already have a pinned topic for effective hunting rigs. And I am afraid that any topic that requires prior moderator approval before a member can post ... well, I do not think it will fly. Personally, I am not willing to undertake such a judging task, and I doubt others will be either. And I imagine it would be difficult to implement.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Thank you Charles, It is Well appreciated.

My thoughts about this topic and the topic about hunting setups, Is we would have One pinned topic about what setups to use, and one on "how" to hunt.

SMS

( I will post on here about stalking soon )


----------



## Charles

OK ... I changed the title of the thread. Hope that is what you guys want.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Thats perfect Charles 

SMS


----------



## Clever Moniker

Charles said:


> OK ... I changed the title of the thread. Hope that is what you guys want.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles, this will be super helpful... especially if I can get tips from others!



SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Thank you Charles, It is Well appreciated.
> 
> My thoughts about this topic and the topic about hunting setups, Is we would have One pinned topic about what setups to use, and one on "how" to hunt.
> 
> SMS
> 
> ( I will post on here about stalking soon )


SMS, I really want to get your take on getting Doves, especially as the season starts tomorrow for me!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Ofcourse! Ill get to writing about Doves soon. I'm actually about to go to my neighbors which they have a peach orchard, About 2 miles of peach tree's, I mow their grass and in return the let me hunt on their land! 

Ill post back soon.

SMS


----------



## squirrel squasher

Do not get to close to rabbits from behind a tree. I tried to take a five foot shot and the rabbit ran
When I drew the bands. Wake up early for the hunt and survey your surroundings. Once I was hunting off the pouch and there was a rabbit behind me. When I went to eat he ran, but I could have got him if I just looked at him.


----------



## Clever Moniker

squirrel squasher said:


> Do not get to close to rabbits from behind a tree. I tried to take a five foot shot and the rabbit ran
> When I drew the bands. Wake up early for the hunt and survey your surroundings. Once I was hunting off the pouch and there was a rabbit behind me. When I went to eat he ran, but I could have got him if I just looked at him.


Interesting, I have stalked many rabbits putting objects between us. 5ft is mega close though, personally I may have taken the shot sooner, say 30ft.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Dove Hunting strategies ( 1st Technique i use )

Well, When i hunt for Dove, I usually use 3/8, 1/2 steel, But when using slower bands i use 44. Cal lead.

First go to a hunting "Blind" Or some where you are well camouflaged. If you are in a field, Just cover yourself with grass.

Now if the field your hunting on is not a popular area for Doves, Then use a decoy and some bird feed. Sunflower seeds work great. I put about 2 decoys about 15 yards ahead of me, Put bird seeds all around the Decoys, And make dove sounds. Its VERY easy to do a dove call yourself.

Then, I wait. When a dove flies over he will or should see the Decoys, Then the dove is wondering what they are doing down there! So usually a dove that flies over swoops down to the ground and eats the feed.

While he is feeding, Wait to get a closer shot, Or just take him for 10-15 yards. At the 10 yard range for Doves, I personally like to imagine there is a quarter on top of their head and im trying to shoot it, I find it good to get used to that, because your ammo will drop at a range.

When you get your first dove kill, And if your goal is to get more then one ( 1 ) Dove in this session of hunting, Leave the dove the place you kill it for another 10 minutes and see if any more doves fly in.

( Ill write part 2 if anyone finds this helpful. )

SMS


----------



## Clever Moniker

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Dove Hunting strategies ( 1st Technique i use )
> 
> Well, When i hunt for Dove, I usually use 3/8, 1/2 steel, But when using slower bands i use 44. Cal lead.
> 
> First go to a hunting "Blind" Or some where you are well camouflaged. If you are in a field, Just cover yourself with grass.
> 
> Now if the field your hunting on is not a popular area for Doves, Then use a decoy and some bird feed. Sunflower seeds work great. I put about 2 decoys about 15 yards ahead of me, Put bird seeds all around the Decoys, And make dove sounds. Its VERY easy to do a dove call yourself.
> 
> Then, I wait. When a dove flies over he will or should see the Decoys, Then the dove is wondering what they are doing down there! So usually a dove that flies over swoops down to the ground and eats the feed.
> 
> While he is feeding, Wait to get a closer shot, Or just take him for 10-15 yards. At the 10 yard range for Doves, I personally like to imagine there is a quarter on top of their head and im trying to shoot it, I find it good to get used to that, because your ammo will drop at a range.
> 
> When you get your first dove kill, And if your goal is to get more then one ( 1 ) Dove in this session of hunting, Leave the dove the place you kill it for another 10 minutes and see if any more doves fly in.
> 
> ( Ill write part 2 if anyone finds this helpful. )
> 
> SMS


How long does it take before you typically see one fly up on average? Also, is there a good spot to place decoys? Please write more, I snagged 1 but I wish to get at least 10 before I eat them... so in the freezer he went.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Well at the field i go to it takes an average of just 15 minutes. At some places its taken 30 minutes at most, And sometimes just 5 minutes. It just depends on when the doves are out flying around on your field, Which for me its early in the morning or when its just about getting dark. If you have a pond on your field then doves storm ponds some days, Like one day i got 49 dove breasts in 2 hours with my 22 Cal. at a pond in my field.

If you make good dove calls that should bring doves in the area faster.

SMS


----------



## August West

Dove taste a lot more like mild chicken liver than steak. I am really glad that you guys are excited about hunting and encourage you to keep at it, please keep in mind the laws where you hunt and what you post online.

Most places dove are only legal to be taken with a shotgun, they are classed as migratory birds, there is no place I am aware of, save Argentina or Mexico, where 49 doves in one day is legal.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

I said Dove BREASTS, Not doves!! The reason i got 49 is because i shot one dove in the chest and most of his breast on the left side was gone. I got 25 that day.

SMS


----------



## August West

Doves are not women, there is one breast per bird.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Wow, Really? I've always thought a Dove had 2 Breasts, No one ever told me that.
I've been cleaning and hunting doves for a few years now....... 
I feel stupid :wacko:

SMS


----------



## Clever Moniker

A shotgun is the only "firearm" one can use. A slingshot isn't defined as a firearm where I live... although, they may have included a slingshot in the definition of a firearm where you guys live. This is the issue with dealing with legalities online. It's very relative to location, definitions etc. For this reason, I think we should focus on the strategy of hunting, vs the legalities. Assuming we have an ethical kill, ultimately, I think that's what matters. 

We still haven't waxed intellectual on the strategy of taking a squirrel!! and I'm waiting for part 2 SMS, I've already started looking for some decent decoys as you have recommended.

Peace to the forum,
Clever Moniker


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Now Squirrel would be interesting to read.

Given it not something we Australians know anything about, other than cartoons mostly.

Possums in your roof space, now that is a different story, maybe same matter; pest of the highest order, .22LR with rat shot(similar to buckshot but much lighter), and a spotlight , instant fix.

Cheers Allan


----------



## August West

cool beans


----------



## Clever Moniker

August West said:


> Play with words all you like, if it says shotgun that is exactly what it means, regardless of how you wish to interpret it.


I suppose I respectfully disagree.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Ill write part 2 tomorrow!

Clever Moniker, may i ask what your loacation is ? I may be able to send you a dove decoy. PM me.

PART 2 OF ( my ) DOVE HUNTING TECHNIQUES AND STRATEGIES COMING TOMORROW MORNING!! 

SMS


----------



## rockslinger

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Dove Hunting strategies ( 1st Technique i use )
> 
> Well, When i hunt for Dove, I usually use 3/8, 1/2 steel, But when using slower bands i use 44. Cal lead.
> 
> First go to a hunting "Blind" Or some where you are well camouflaged. If you are in a field, Just cover yourself with grass.
> 
> Now if the field your hunting on is not a popular area for Doves, Then use a decoy and some bird feed. Sunflower seeds work great. I put about 2 decoys about 15 yards ahead of me, Put bird seeds all around the Decoys, And make dove sounds. Its VERY easy to do a dove call yourself.
> 
> Then, I wait. When a dove flies over he will or should see the Decoys, Then the dove is wondering what they are doing down there! So usually a dove that flies over swoops down to the ground and eats the feed.
> 
> While he is feeding, Wait to get a closer shot, Or just take him for 10-15 yards. At the 10 yard range for Doves, I personally like to imagine there is a quarter on top of their head and im trying to shoot it, I find it good to get used to that, because your ammo will drop at a range.
> 
> When you get your first dove kill, And if your goal is to get more then one ( 1 ) Dove in this session of hunting, Leave the dove the place you kill it for another 10 minutes and see if any more doves fly in.
> 
> ( Ill write part 2 if anyone finds this helpful. )
> 
> SMS


http://www.eregulations.com/oklahoma/hunting/migratory-game-bird-regulations/

Careful


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

There are already peaches out there and that lures them in kinda.. I dont use seeds thats just a suggestion for someone who can that lives in a different location.

SMS


----------



## August West

Well since it seems I have been a great wet blanket for this thread, that was not my intention, I will try to revive it.

Squirrel strategy with a slingshot:

1. Shoot as powerful a slingshot as you can accurately shoot.

Squirrels are incredibly tough for their size and to reliably take them you need as much power as possible which means fast bands and heavy shot. A combo that has worked well for me in the past is tapered, double Thera band gold or .030 latex, firing 12.7mm lead rounds at about 210 fps. With this combo a head shot is lights out and any solid body hit usually puts the squirrel on the ground where either myself or my dog can finish the job

2. Find some dang squirrels. LOL

Squirrels are most active in the mornings and afternoon so that is the best time to look for them. Squirrels for the most part are nut eaters so it is a good idea to find some mast producing trees, such as oaks, hickories and beech. There are many others, even pine, but that is up to you to figure what the squirrels are feeding on in your area.

How do you do that? By looking for "cuttings" which is bits of shell, hickory nut husks, basically what the squirrels leave behind after eating. A good place to look is on the ground under the trees, duh, and also on rocks or stumps, squirrels like to sit up on something when they eat so they can survey their surroundings. This is cutting under a hickory tree and a tell tale sign of squirrels.



Another thing to look for is squirrel's "nests" or drays. Squirrels build drays to raise their young and to sleep in, when they leaves are down these nests are very easy to spot and a sure sign of squirrels. Regardless of Clever Moniker 's desire to not discuss legalities I think it is important to note that shooting squirrel's nests in order to run them out is illegal in most areas and considered unsporting. Here is a pic of a squirrel's nest.



3. You have found some squirrels and now you need to get close for the shot.

My favorite way to hunt is with a dog but I understand most of yall will not have a squirrel dog so the next best way is to still hunt. Which is to very slowly, with more stop than go, moving through the woods looking for game. When squirrels are spotted it is a good time to freeze in spot and even sit and wait for a while. Squirrels even when spooked will forget your there after a time and come back out of their hiding spot, possibly giving you a nice shot. If you have scouted and know a spot with a good population of squirrels and what trees they are feeding in, just going to that spot, have a seat in a place that gives you a good view yet is as hidden as possible, and wait on the squirrels to come to you. Again if legal in your area, it is not here, full camo is a great idea. Here during any firearm hunting season hunter orange is required and if you try to convince a Game and Fish official that you are not wearing your orange because you are hunting with a slingshot and not a firearm I assure you, you will lose.  

4. A couple of squirrels are in the bag, now what?

This is the way I do the dirty work, *WARNING* link is graphic and shows how to clean a squirrel, if this is upsetting to you don't click on it.






5. And finally.

http://www.backwoodsbound.com/zsquir.html

One of my favorites is Brunswick stew, I think I could eat it everyday. LOL

I am an old time squirrel hunter, my favorite game actually. I still hunt them with a shotgun and rifle as well as slingshot. I certainly do not know everything but if anyone has any questions I will do my best.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Great advice, thanks.

Pity no squirrels in Thailand though; lots of monkeys though.

Although monkeys not on my hunting list; as many too rabid.

Also Tigers, but they way too camouflaged, and fast for me; so me likey dead before I spot them; so again not game (pun intended) to try.

Cheers Allan


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

August West, Great strategies my friend. That will help thousands of new members for sure.

The only problem i have, Is on my hunting land i've only seen 4 or 5 Squirrels in the past 4 years. Which sucks, because i love to hunt squirrel.

Thanks,

SMS


----------



## Clever Moniker

Awesome tips August West!


----------



## squirrel squasher

I use a call for squirrels.(bark call) I talk to them and slowly walk to them. The call also gets them to look at you if they are on the other side of the tree. But if they are too high when you see them they won't come down. I just got into slingshots last spring, so the season has not bee open yet, but when I go to do the squashing I plan to bring a slingshot and either my .22 or 410.


----------



## Clever Moniker

squirrel squasher said:


> I use a call for squirrels.(bark call) I talk to them and slowly walk to them. The call also gets them to look at you if they are on the other side of the tree. But if they are too high when you see them they won't come down. I just got into slingshots last spring, so the season has not bee open yet, but when I go to do the squashing I plan to bring a slingshot and either my .22 or 410.


I haven't used a call before... Is there one specifically (make) that you would recommend?

I notice squirrels, if they are stuck in a tree in a row, will often try to jump to the next branch of the next tree. I have ran to the next tree before them though to cut them off at the pass, and right here, in this moment, they don't know what to do... so they freeze. I find this is a good time to take the shot. I don't know if I explained that well, but it made sense to me. lol


----------



## squirrel squasher

The only one that I have used is the squirrel bark by quacker boy. For $10 it was worth it. It takes some time to master but once you get it the squirrels talk back. But I actually lost that call at on point. Found it in the mud two months later and it still work great.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Lucky re-find, I loose stuff it stays lost forever.

Cheers Allan


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Ill write part 2 tomorrow!
> 
> Clever Moniker, may i ask what your loacation is ? I may be able to send you a dove decoy. PM me.
> 
> PART 2 OF ( my ) DOVE HUNTING TECHNIQUES AND STRATEGIES COMING TOMORROW MORNING!!
> 
> SMS


 Speaking of this, I will work on part 2 soon. If you guys think it will help you!

SMS


----------



## Clever Moniker

Do it up SMS!


----------



## Thewolf2000

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Well at the field i go to it takes an average of just 15 minutes. At some places its taken 30 minutes at most, And sometimes just 5 minutes. It just depends on when the doves are out flying around on your field, Which for me its early in the morning or when its just about getting dark. If you have a pond on your field then doves storm ponds some days, Like one day i got 49 dove breasts in 2 hours with my 22 Cal. at a pond in my field.If you make good dove calls that should bring doves in the area faster.SMS


When I hunt dove or pigon in this way I find it helps to take some fire crackers and a bit of slow burning rope. Then I tiy the fire crackers to the rope and put it where the birds that aren't landing near you this will spook the birds from that area ind keep them moving towards your hide. Inadishon a plastick bag on a stik creates movement and contrast, this will also spook the birds and keep them moving.


----------



## TEXEZ

Imperial said:


> rabbits are dumb. they are easier to catch at night. just toss a flashlight on the ground or turn on your headlights, they will walk up to it and be mesmerized for a long time. you can just pick them off. you can even just stand by the light and when they walk up, just grab them by the ears. or maybe its just desert rabbits that are dumb.


----------



## TEXEZ

I've always hunted for rabbits at night with a bright flashlight you can literally walk up to the rabbit while blinded from light. If your hunting for Jack rabbits and they run from you just whistle real loud and the rabbit will stop running. These techniques really work!


----------



## Charles

TEXEZ said:


> I've always hunted for rabbits at night with a bright flashlight you can literally walk up to the rabbit while blinded from light. If your hunting for Jack rabbits and they run from you just whistle real loud and the rabbit will stop running. These techniques really work!


You just need to be sure that jacklighting is legal where you are hunting. It is not legal here in British Columbia.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

After a thorough re-read.

Clever-Monikers advice which started the ball rolling on all this; is still very sound advice.

About the only thing I could add to his advice, is regardless of the intended target.

Learn to stalk the last several meters on the ground "leopard"crawl, AND practice shooting that way: with whatever the weapon you may hunt with.

Having said that with a slingshot, it can be done.

Although it is not easy at all, and DOES require a support under your usually left front elbow.

Says he having mastered this skill; in a full guille suit.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ruthiexxxx

a photo of Allan in full ghillie suit would be much appreciated


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Yea right ruthiexxxx,

Would you like me standing out in an urban environment, and of course easy to see.

Or in the jungle, totally not moving, when I disappear; then you would not see me anyway.

Aiming a slingshot; or even my sniper rifle right at you from 10 meters or 1000 meters away.

Purely joking about ever aiming any weapon at any person ever again; unless I really, really had to.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Yea right ruthiexxxx,
> 
> Would you like me standing out in an urban environment, and of course easy to see.
> 
> Or in the jungle, totally not moving, when I disappear; then you would not see me anyway.
> Aiming a slingshot; or even my sniper rifle right at you from 10 meters or 1000 meters away.
> 
> Purely joking about ever aiming any weapon at any person ever again; unless I really, really had to.
> 
> Cheers Allan


One of each would be wonderful for the contrast


----------



## Bill Hays

After watching a few videos of people hunting squirrels with slingshots and rifles... It occured to me that most don't realize how easy it is to get the "perfect shot" if they'll just use a couple basic calling techniques.

By using a mix of high pitched whistles (at longer range to make them show themselves) which simulate a baby squirrel in distress, or clicking "barks" which are more of a challenge sound (to make them present an easy target)... a person is able to gain the upper hand when hunting squirrels so that they can take the best shot that is more likely to result in a humane kill and not just firing lead up a tree hoping to injure the squirrel enough so that you can get close enough for a finishing shot.

I know it's a lot more thrilling to use multiples of people and even dogs sometimes... but in reality that would be hard to do in most survival scenarios... so practicing your calls and learning other methods as well on how to get close to game are rudimentary skills used in hunting.

By observing your prey and trying out different pitches and types of click/barking techniques, soon you'll develop your own range that will work well for you.


----------



## Charles

Nice tips, Bill!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ChapmanHands

My favorite method for taking squirrels is just going to a location that has either a nice standof oak trees or where I may see a few squirrel nests and find a nice tree to sit against. I then just rub the edges of two quarters together which immitates the sound of a squirrel cutting. Squirrels being very territorial animals come to investigate and chase away the intruder. Quite often they will come within twenty feet and its fairly easy from there. Especially when they stay still


----------



## ChapmanHands

And they usually will stay still for several seconds perched on a branch or trunk of the tree looking for the intruder. Even when they don't come close the sound of the quarters usually at least gets them hustlun through the surrounding area making it easier to spot and stalk if neccesary. Good hunting friends.


----------



## Clever Moniker

One thing I didn't see mentioned about squirrels which would be of note.

I have observed that when a squirrel starts to "posture", that is... shake their tail and start barking in short bursts. It usually means they will stay still and hold their ground. In this moment, you should have enough time for you to take a good shot.

I have taken many squirrels this way.

Here is a good example of the "posturing" that I'm referring to.


----------



## BunnyBlaster

For squirrel ,when one runs up a tree he usally goes to the oppasite side that he cant see me on,and thinks hes hidden,which i throw a rock or stick on his side of the tree and he comes around the other side or up the tree, about a 50% chance this will happen.


----------



## chico

I use basic hunting skills as a strategy. I try to practice each of these when i hunt squirrel. 1.Plan and prepare for your hunt 2. know your prey 3. Still hunt by keeping a low profile, walk stealthily, stop frequently to scan and listen for game. 4. Stalk by closing the distance to game you spot, or by tracking and following signs left behind by prey. 5.Post up in ground blinds made of branches prepared before the hunt in a safe place downwind and out of the sun. 6.Squirrel calling chatter/barking clicks are territorial sounds, rubbing the edges of quarters together are feeding sounds, high pitched squeeks are distress sounds. 7.Driving or flushing a squirrel out of cover by using noise to cause game to get nervous.

Id say shoot at least a hundred warm up shots with the slingshot and ammo your going to use to prepare for your hunt too. Accuracy is critical for a clean kill. vital targets are head, neck, heart and lungs.Im sure this is all on the forum already. Practice the above with patience and continue to educate yourself about hunting to increase your success. I hope this helps the way it did me.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Excellent advice above from a clearly skilled hunter.

Cheers Allan


----------



## chico

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Excellent advice above from a clearly skilled hunter.
> 
> Cheers Allan


Thanks Allan. I didnt mention me putting bait out here at home for the pesky squirrels that move in to my attic and cause damage. I dont know if yall consider that hunting. But i know hunters bait game. And trapping squirrel aint as much fun to me as creepin/walkin through the woods until i see one and close in for the kill. I like baiting cause its pest control, i might get a meal, and i can sit at the window at home and watch tv or be here on the forum while i wait.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hey Chico,

As an army sniper, among other specialist qualifications.

Like many who use slingshots, and bow hunt.

It was simply too easy as an experienced hunter, with a rifle.

Therefore to ensure stalking skills were maintained; I switched mostly to both bow hunting, and slingshots in around 1980.

As being possibly a stupid person who assumes anything, I guess you also did ?....

Cheers Allan


----------



## chico

Nope, sorry man. But to get back on topic, for pidgeon and dove, you try to get as close as you can to a flock and when they spook throw a stick into them. I think it works better with a walking stick, but a slingshot can be a stick.


----------



## wellmade1745

I have been hunting with 10 and 12 mm lead as of late and have found it very effective, however I'm not a fan of the very heavy bands needed and lead is expensive to buy, so I pose the question is .25 of an inch too small???, I have discovered some non branded stretch bands here in Ireland and have discovered that when set up at 3/4 to 1/2 inch taper and double strips and accompanied with .25 inch steel that they are quite zippy, obviously not much stopping power but I wonder if the high speed and penetration is sufficient, plz share your thoughts. Thnx


----------



## Charles

My personal opinion is that .25 steel ammo is WAY too light for anything but a mouse. For the most part, slingshots kill by blunt trauma, and you need a fair amount of mass for that. If you use .25 steel, I predict you are going to lose a lot of game.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## lukie29

Thanks for the detailed advice.


----------



## wellmade1745

@ Charles thanks very much for your input.


----------



## cueball.tech

Walk like Elmer and keeping mumbling about duck season... That gets the rabbits feeling safe..


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I would like to add to the list of Strategies. For super Large game more then 50-70 meters lob large steel balls or rocks and pray for hit. When hit run real fast to get your game. If it tries to run keep shooting at it.


----------



## youcanthide

My strategy for squirrels are to find their dreys (nest). Shoot through them and if theres anybody home it will come out, then give chase. A dog helps massively as alot of times the squirrels will drop to the floor and run, weve even had them go down rabbit holes. It can take quite alot of shots to get a squirrel to come out of its drey so use stones or marbles for this so your not wasting your more expensive ammo.

For rabbits and other animals in the day driving round near areas were rabbits are near the road will often get results as the rabbits and birds arent alarmed by the cars.

On a night you want to hunt areas where theres plenty of noise, such as near a road. The birds wont scare of as easily like they do iin more wild areas such as woodland. Your better off trying to pick of birds that are roosting by themselves or in very small numbers, when theres a flock if one flies off they all will.

For pheasants just shoot them on a bright night when you can see their silhouette so theres no need for a light

Hope this helps


----------



## ghost0311/8541

We need to get together and hunt.


----------



## youcanthide

If your ever in the uk let us know lol. Theres plenty of game to go at. Im out tonight see if i can bag some pigeons


----------

